# RIFT: kleine Ruckler trotz HighEND PC!



## regnod (28. März 2011)

Hallo Community,

habe folgendes Problem habe mir vor ca. 1 Woche einen neuen PC gekauft

Core I5 2500k
MSI P67a-c45 B3
8GB DDR3 1600 MHZ
Geforce GTX 560 OC
Windows 7

und habe gehofft das ich damit RIFT mit den Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra zocken kann!!

Es funktioniert auch alles soweit habe inGame Frames von 70-90 und MS unter 50 jedoch fängt das Game nach der Zeit an zu ruckeln und Ich muss das Spiel einfach einmal Neustarten damit es wieder flüßig läuft. Frames und MS bleiben immer gleich auch bei den Rucklern.....

Habe mir mal Crysis 2 gekauft OHNE PROBLEME 60 FPS auf HIGH Grafikdetails und das SPiel hat ja noch mehr anforderungen ..

Ruckler vorallen wenn ich mir die gegend anschauen....
*
Hat wer noch diese Probleme oder kann mir weiterhelfen ....*
Habe aktuelle Grafiktreiber usw. installiert!!!


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Sind alle Treiber aktualisiert?


----------



## Xathom (28. März 2011)

Also bei mir in der Gilde haben auch einige mit Geforce kleinere Probleme, laut Aussage von denen soll es wohl an den Treibern von Nvidia liegen, diese sind wohl noch nicht so optimal abgestimmt.


----------



## Wolfshain (28. März 2011)

Installiert euch mal den aktuellen Beta Treiber von nVidia.
Ich komm mit meiner GTX460 zwar "nur" auf 40 bis 50 Frames, aber dafür konstant ohne Aussetzer.
Gut... In 40 Mann Zergraids auf irgendwelche Weltbosse gehts dann mal runter auf 20 FPS... Aber naja... Da erwarte ich nix anderes


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

Ist das zufällig ne Asus Karte und du hast "Gamer OSD" oder "SmartDoctor" installiert?
Falls ja, deinstalliere das mal und teste es dann.(ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem bei WoW und dort fand ich in einem Forum den Hinweis auf die 2 Asus Programme).

Ansonsten besorg dir mal Spybot S&D und Ad-Aware Free und lass das mal laufen, ich hatte auf meinem System ebenfalls massive Leistungsprobleme (plötzliche starke Ruckler) und hatte mir per Browser irgendeine Adware scheiße eingefangen, ein Scan mit den genannten Programmen hat geholfen.


----------



## regnod (28. März 2011)

Hi Leute 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten..


Habe mein Windows erst neu gemacht beim Kauf vom PC..... deshalb keine Trojaner oder sonstiges druff....
Habe eine Gigabyte GTX 560 OC also leider auch keine Asus Treiber ...

Ich meine ich Zocke ca. 15- 25 Min und aufeinmal gehts los Ruckler, wenn ich in der Landschaft rumschaue usw. aber keine FPS oder MS schwankungen...sobald ich das SPiel neustarte ist alles wieder GUT ! .... das ja das Komische ...

Alle Treiber sind Aktuell ... kann wohl nur ein Problem von RIFT direkt seien ... oder?


HILLLLFFFFEEEEE ...


----------



## Streicker01 (28. März 2011)

Hiho also an deiner Grafikkarte kann es nicht liegen den ich habe die selbe und es läuft es kann höchstens sein das du mal den aktuellen Treiber gegen ein beta Treiber von Nvidia austauschen solltes das kann dein Problem schon beheben weil Nvidia seine Treiber noch nicht auf Rift abgestimmt hat

hir der link für beta treiber



MFG Stricker


----------



## wertzû (28. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig ne Asus Karte und du hast "Gamer OSD" oder "SmartDoctor" installiert?
> Falls ja, deinstalliere das mal und teste es dann.(ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem bei WoW und dort fand ich in einem Forum den Hinweis auf die 2 Asus Programme).





die 2 programme haben meinen ganzen pc geschrottet  naja neu aufsetzen hat geholfen


----------



## DonmastrO (28. März 2011)

Ich hab das selbe Problem

Meine Hardware sieht so aus:

Intel i7-2630QM 2GHzt Turbo Boost 2,9gGHz

AMD Radeon HD 6850M, 4083MB HyperMermory

8 GB DDR3 RAM

und trotzdem ruckelt es bei mir nach einiger Zeit, und meine maximale FPS liegt immer bei 25...




Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

da es gerade nach einiger Zeit ruckelt, könnte das ein Überhitzungsproblem sein.

Schaltet man das Spiel aus, kühlt die Grafikkarte sofort ab, sodass wenn man das Spiel erneut startet es erst wieder einige Minuten braucht bis sie wieder an Temperatur xyz hängt.

In den meisten Fällen liegt das an Spyware o.ä. auf dem PC. Gerade mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, da wird überall sofort empfohlen das System zu scannen. Ansonsten könnte das auch ein Ram Problem sein.

Einfach mal den Taskmanager aufrufen und sich die Systemauslastung im Idle anschauen, gibt es hier starke Schwankungen oder gar einen langsamen stetigen Anstieg, passt was am System nicht.


----------



## Pyrodimi (28. März 2011)

Das Problem tritt auf bei Intel I Cores und Nvidiakarten.
Beim Prozzi kann man nicht viel tun, Intels supertolles Intellgientes TurboBoost ist ein Querschläger im Gamingsystem: Wird mehr Prozipower angefordert schaltet der schöne Mehrkerner nämlich einen Singlecorebetrieb und passt den Multi an. Unterm Strich hat der Prozzi dann zwar mehr Power auf einen Kern, aber Multicoreanwendungen (fast alle modernen Spiele) gucken dann blöde. Bei AMD kann man den Schmarrn wenigstens deaktvieren, bei Intel leider nicht. 
Bei Nvidiakarten kann (muss nicht) folgendes helfen:
In den Treibereinstellungen Maximale Anzahl vorgerenderter Einzelbilder: 8, Dreifachpuffer: Ein

Bei 8GB+ Ram empfiehlt es sich ausserdem die Auslagerungsdatei zu deaktiveren um ein auslagern auf die langsamere Festplatte zu verhindern.

bei Intel/Nvidiasystemen kann das Linderung bringen...aber erfolgsgarantie gebe ich nicht darauf


----------



## KunQ (29. März 2011)

Sign zu Pyrodimi und Leute vergleicht bitte kein Crysis(Viel Grafikleistung) mit einen MMO (Grafik + viel Prozi Leistung)!


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt auf bei Intel I Cores und Nvidiakarten.
> Beim Prozzi kann man nicht viel tun, Intels supertolles Intellgientes TurboBoost ist ein Querschläger im Gamingsystem: Wird mehr Prozipower angefordert schaltet der schöne Mehrkerner nämlich einen Singlecorebetrieb und passt den Multi an. Unterm Strich hat der Prozzi dann zwar mehr Power auf einen Kern, aber Multicoreanwendungen (fast alle modernen Spiele) gucken dann blöde. Bei AMD kann man den Schmarrn wenigstens deaktvieren, bei Intel leider nicht.
> Bei Nvidiakarten kann (muss nicht) folgendes helfen:
> In den Treibereinstellungen Maximale Anzahl vorgerenderter Einzelbilder: 8, Dreifachpuffer: Ein
> ...



Erstens mal, kann man den Turbo deaktivieren, zweitens werden nur Kerne lahmgelegt, wenn das Spiel diese nicht nutzt. Erzähl also bitte nicht von Sachen, von denen du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. März 2011)

Achso keine Ahnung, was hat der durchschnittszocker den laufen? Nur das Spiel? Da läuft skype/TS3 (Singlecoreanwendung), (Beliebigen Namen einfügen)Mediaplayer, das Spiel und dann noch dies oder das andre Programm. Jetzt greifen n paar Singlecoreprogramme auf den Prozzi zu und was tut er? RICHTIG
Ich halte die Funktion trotzdem für störend und unnötig da gerade Win7 sehr gut mit Multicores umgehen und diese verwalten kann.
Jetzt greift im schlechten fall die Variante: Prozzi merkt, 2 Kerne werden belastet - schalte 2 ab, fahre den hoch . Win7 guckt mal dämlich war ja eben noch n 4Kerner da? Äh ja..mals dir aus. 
TurboBoost deaktiveren, ja sry hab ich falsch formuliert: Wenn man seinen PC selbst baut oder genug ausgegeben hat für ein Gamingmonster gehts meist übers BIOS heisst EIST oder so, leider haben aber viele Hersteller von Komplettsystem (und ich gehe davon aus das nur die wenigstens ihre Rechner selbst bauen hier, oder 1000te Euronen für ein Markengaminggerät ausgeben) leider die eigenschaft ihre Kunden zu gängeln und von daher ist dort diese Option meist schlicht und ergreifend [Locked], leider ist dann auch kaum ersichtlich ob der Hersteller die Option aktiviert oder deaktivert hat.

Wobei dem Prozzi, hättest du meinen Post richtig gelesen statt nach der ersten Intelkritik gleich rot zu sehen, weniger Schuld zukommt, da es vielmehr ein zusammenspiel mehrerer faktoren ist.

Sollte ich aber einen Intelfan zu nahe getreten sein, tut es mir echt leid, du hättest mich auch sachlich korrigieren können. Sonderlich Hilfreich war deine Antwort auch nicht, du hättest wenigstens erklären können WIE man es deaktivert, SOLLTE man die Option dafür haben OHNE gleich ne Anleitung für einen BIOSflash mitliefern zu müssen


----------



## KaoZonE (30. März 2011)

das problem scheint nicht nur bein inter und nvidia zu liegen

ich hab ein AMD Phenom II 955 4x 3,2 GhZ
Graka XFX 6870 BE 
8GB DDR 3 GEIL 1333
Win7 Professional
und 2-3mal am tag muss ich es neustarten da es anfängt richtig zu ruckel trotz fps von über 40
mir ist aufgefallen das es meistens passiert wenn ich öffters auf den desktop switche
ahja hitzeproblem kann es auch nicht sein
cpu nach über 4std ingame 55°
Graka max 75°


----------



## Dunnerak (30. März 2011)

also ich hab fast das gleiche system nur halt keinen übertakteten prozessor sondern den 2500 und n anderes mainboard von asus     bei mir läufts auf hohen einstellungen sehr flüssig und kann auch locker 3 h was machen ohr ruckler inklusive rifts und inis
alles ganz flüssig

ich hab ne gainward 560ger und da einfach nur das tool von denen installiert und nich den nvidia treiber aber ka obs daran liegen könnte


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. März 2011)

Treiber hast ja trotzdem drauf, ob jetzt einen modifizierten von Gainward oder von Nvidia ist wurscht, der Treiber muss ja auch für die Kommunikation System<->Grafikkarte sorgen.
Es kann aber sehr gut sein das ev bei deiner Treiberversion andere Grundeinstellungen als zB. der original-Treiber von hausaus mitbringt. 
Hitzeproblem ist es definitiv nicht, eher ein Speicherproblem. 
Ich betone daher nochmal: Habt ihr mehr als 8GB : Auslagerungsdatei deaktiveren
Bei Nvidakarten in den Grundeinstellungen bei 1GB VRAM+ 3fachbuffering und Anzahl vorgerenderter Einzelbilder ein/8

KaoZone, versuch den Fenstermodus oder stell in der Kompatibilitätseinstellung vom Launcher das deaktiveren von Desktopgestaltung und  visuelle Designs deaktivieren an. 
Win7 hat da leider n paar macken wenn man ständig zwischen Game/Aerooberfläche switcht. Auch wichtig die Energieoptionen IMMER auf Höchstleistung. So verhinderst du das die Aerooberfläche laufend deine Karte zusätzlich beansprucht und das das System die Komponenten runterdrosselt, während du auf dem Desktop unterwegs bist. 
In dieser Hinsicht bin ich leider auch leidgeprüfter AMD-USer.


----------



## Teiby (30. März 2011)

Welche Auflösung hast du? Wieviele Bildschirme?

Achja deine Grafikkarte ist übertaktet (Geforce GTX 560 *OC*).
Das könnte höchstwarscheinlich die Probleme verursachen. Du kannst die Grafikkarte auf Standardeinstellungen runtertakten mit http://www.google.co...nvidiaInspector

Dort drückste auf "Show Overclocking" und akzeptierst die Meldung. Dann wählst du ganz oben "Perfomance Level [2] - (P0)" und anschließend drücke ganz unten auf "Apply Default". Dann sollte es auf Normaleinstellungen zurückspringen. 

Könnte aber sein, dass die Normaleinstellungen schon Übertaktet sind. Dann musste die Normalwerte im Internet suchen und manuell runtertakten.
Standardeinstellungen müsste wie folgt sein:
GPU Clock: 822
Memory Clock: 4008
Shader Clock: 1645
Solltest mehr haben und "Apply Default" beim ersten drücken nichts bewirken, stell es auf diese Werte, wenn diese unter deinen aktuellen Werten ist (also nicht hochtakten).
Zur Spannung kann ich leider nichts sagen. Womöglich ist die auch etwas höher als normal. Würd da erst rumtesten wenn es durchs runtertakten nicht funktioniert. Aber in kleinen Schritten.

Achja solltest beim runtertakten irgendwas falsch machen oder es nicht funktionieren, dann stürtzt der Treiber ab und startet normal von alleine neu (kurz Standbild). Anschließend musste PC neustarten, da du sonst nur noch 50% Leistung hast (ist ne Sicherheit).

Achja sollte das mit dem Runtertakten funktionieren, dann könntest du mal nachschauen ob du nicht Garantie dafür bekommst, da die Übertaktung Fehlerhaft ist bzw. die Bauteile schlecht sind.


----------



## Master G (30. März 2011)

Also ich möchte mal so nebenbei anmerken, dass du die besten Artikel auf dem Markt haben kannst und trotdem keine optimale Leistung hast. Es kommt auf das Gesammtpaket an. Wie z.B. nicht viel gHz beim Prozessor= umso besser, wie viele glauben.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. März 2011)

Glaub eher das ihr laggs habt.


----------



## Fyralon (30. März 2011)

regnod schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem habe mir vor ca. 1 Woche einen neuen PC gekauft
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung was bei dir die Ursache ist aber ich spiele auf einem :

Amd Phenom Triplecore 4200,Ati Radeon 3600 mit 512mb Ram,4GB Ram und Windows Vista und ich hab auf mittlerer Auflösung (die mir völlig reicht!) keinerlei Ruckler.Nicht in den Kriegsfronten,bei den Rissen nicht alles schön smooth.In Sanctum zur Hauptspielzeit hab ich ganz leihcte Ruckler die aber kaum auffallen...

Du siehst selbst,kein Megarechenknecht.Was bei Dir die Ursache der Ruckler ist kann ich nicht sagen.....am Spiel selbst muss das nicht liegen.



Mfg


----------



## Aldaria (30. März 2011)

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel einwandfrei ohne Ruckeln oder aussetzer. Hab folgendes verbaut 


Asus Sabertooth X58
Intel Core i7 970 Six Core
Crosair XMS3 Dominator 12 GB
2x ASUS Nvidia Geforces ENGTX460
Crosair 128 Performance SataIII
Sounblaster Titanium 7.1


Die Original Ventis des Gehäusers und Prozessors hab ich durch stärkere ersetzt.Mit den neuen Ventilatoren hat mein Gehäuse jetzt ca 110 m3/h frischluft  Das doppelte wie die Original Lüfter.


----------



## reappy (30. März 2011)

regnod schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem habe mir vor ca. 1 Woche einen neuen PC gekauft
> 
> ...



Für dein Problem gibt es nahezu 100 und mehr Möglichkeiten.
Nur weil due viel Geld ausgegeben hast heisst das nicht gleich das alles perfekt läuft.

Einige dute Tipps sind eh schon bei den posts vor mir. 

Zum Thema lags:
Ich selbst denke das auch das es höchst wahrscheintlich laggs sind.
Falls es laggs sind hilft dir die anzeige im spiel (ich denke darauf beziehen sich deine 50ms) recht wenig da die meisten spiele die durchschnittliche latenz über 1 - X minuten berechnen damit die zahl einigermaßen stabil ist und nicht schwankt.
Wenn du google bemühst kannst dir ein paar tools laden mit denen du deine latenz zu gewissen paketen mitverfolgen und protokolieren kannst. Da kannst du dann schon eher deine Latenz nachverfolgen.

Desweiteren würde ich da es sich ja um einen mit der Zeit auftretenten effekt handelt ein tool installieren welches deinen speicher protokolliert.
Es kann nähmlich durchaus sein das dur ein speicherleck dein Speicher voll läuft. Dabei muss es sich nicht mal um das spiel selbst handeln. oft reicht es wenn 32bit anwendungen speicher brauchen und der durch das Programm ansprechbare bereich (bei 32bit unter 4 G voll ist das Windows beginnt daten umzuschaufeln und dabei anfängt daten auszulagern (swaping).
Genau so kann es sein das gar kein speicherleck vorliegt und oben beschriebener effekt einfach auftritt da rift und deine anderen programme einfach mehr speicher brauchen als ein 32bit system bietet.

Wenn du natürlich nur 64bit software am laufen hast (ziehmlich unwahrscheinlich) ist der tip mit dem speicher völliger blödsinn, aber selbst da kann es sich auszahlen zu sehen was wirklich passiert.


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Achso keine Ahnung, was hat der durchschnittszocker den laufen? Nur das Spiel? Da läuft skype/TS3 (Singlecoreanwendung), (Beliebigen Namen einfügen)Mediaplayer, das Spiel und dann noch dies oder das andre Programm. Jetzt greifen n paar Singlecoreprogramme auf den Prozzi zu und was tut er? RICHTIG
> Ich halte die Funktion trotzdem für störend und unnötig da gerade Win7 sehr gut mit Multicores umgehen und diese verwalten kann.
> Jetzt greift im schlechten fall die Variante: Prozzi merkt, 2 Kerne werden belastet - schalte 2 ab, fahre den hoch . Win7 guckt mal dämlich war ja eben noch n 4Kerner da? Äh ja..mals dir aus.
> TurboBoost deaktiveren, ja sry hab ich falsch formuliert: Wenn man seinen PC selbst baut oder genug ausgegeben hat für ein Gamingmonster gehts meist übers BIOS heisst EIST oder so, leider haben aber viele Hersteller von Komplettsystem (und ich gehe davon aus das nur die wenigstens ihre Rechner selbst bauen hier, oder 1000te Euronen für ein Markengaminggerät ausgeben) leider die eigenschaft ihre Kunden zu gängeln und von daher ist dort diese Option meist schlicht und ergreifend [Locked], leider ist dann auch kaum ersichtlich ob der Hersteller die Option aktiviert oder deaktivert hat.
> ...



Du laberst so einen Bullshit, dass einen schlecht wird. Wenn ein Programm, dass gerade mehrere Kerne auslastet am laufen ist und ich ein zusätzliches Programm starte, dass nicht Multithreading unterstützt, wieviel Kerne sind dann ausgelastet?
Nur noch einer? Oder belastet dieses Programm einen Kern, der auch noch Threads von anderen Programmen abarbeiten muss, zusätzlich? Denk mal ganz scharf nach du Genie. Und ob Win7 eine gute Thread-Verwaltung hat, oder auch nicht, dass hat nen alten Scheiß damit zu tun, ob gerade mehrere Kerne belastet werden, oder nicht. Diese Tatsache steht und fehlt mit dem Code des laufenden Programmes. Nur ein Thread -> kein Multicore. Da kannst du von mir aus Windows 3000 installieren, wenn es dieses denn schon gäbe, es ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache.

Und Eist hat nicht direkt etwas mit dem Turbomodus zu tun. Dieses Feature ist eine Energiesparfunktion und die gibt es schon ewig. Bei seinen Mainboard findet er die Option, welche "Intel Turbo Boost" heißt, im OC-Profile, falles es ihn interessiert. 
Und man höre und staune, es braucht kein Flash. Es gibt sogar ne GUI dazu, wo man es ganz bequem einstellen kann.

Deinen Post hab ich im übrigen sehr richtig gelesen. Er quillt nur so vor Unwissenheit über, genauso wie der zweite, welchen ich oben zitiere. Wenn du mich fragst: Meiner Meinung nach ist dein Hirn [locked], aber bestimmt nicht die Turbo-Funktion bei Intel. Ob du nun selbst baust, oder fertig kaufst.

Ach und noch was, du Genie. Das Betriebssystem ist es im übrigen, welches dafür sorgt, dass Kerne stillgelegt werden. Da wird es sich im nächsten Augenblick wohl kaum fragen, wo die Kerne hingekommen sind.
Es wird über die ACPI-Tabelle gesteuert. Wenn EIST aktiv ist, bekommt jeder Kern abhängig von der Auslastung einen Status. Zum Beispiel C3 für Deep Sleep. Das ganze wird über die dem Kern zugewiesene TDP gesteuert.
Windows kann diese Tabelle auslesen und weiß, welcher Prozessorkern gerade was macht. Und Windows ist es, dass feststellt: "Ah...Kern 1 ist belastet, während andere gerade imt Stauts "ich mache garnichts" sind. Also gib mal ein bisschen Power auf Kern 1 um die maximale TDP auszureizen." So läuft das. Was du da oben erzählst ist Hühnerkacke, um es mal auf Bohlen-Art zu sagen.

Darüber hinaus teil Windows eh immer schön brav alles auf 4 Kerne auf. Auch Anwendungen, die nur einen Thread haben, wurden bei Vista zum Beispiel oft auf 4 Kernen ausgeführt. Nein, damit hat es mit einer Multithreading-Anwendung noch nichts zu tun. Auf blöd gesagt führt halt jeder Kern Teilabschnitte aus. Dann ist der Vorteil vom Turbo dahin. Kein Kern schläft, was wiederum heißt, kein Kern wird abgeschaltet und nicht so, wie du es hier darstellst. Die Anwendung wäre aber viel schneller, wenn sie nur ein Kern abarbeiten würde und dafür mit höherem Takt. Deswegen wurde bei Win7 Core-Parking eingeführt, sodass Single-Threaded Anwendungen nicht ständig von einem Kern zum anderen wandern, was Verwaltungsaufwand für das OS darstellt.

So und jetzt muss ich gehen, den von deinem Halbwissen wird mir schlecht.

@Te:

Entnehme doch mal bitte zwei von deinen Speicherriegeln und versuche Rift mit 4 GB. Ich nehme ja mal an, dass bei dir 4 Riegel stecken. Wenn nicht, dann entnimmst du halt mal probeweise einen.


----------



## Aldaria (30. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus teil Windows eh immer schön brav alles auf 4 Kerne auf.




Hoffe doch nicht. *g*


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hoffe doch nicht. *g*



Ist aber so. Ein Konzept, das seit dem NT-Kernel verfolgt wurde. Nur leider hat das eben nicht nur Vorteile, vor allem, wenn es sich um eine Anwendung handelt, die eigentlich nicht multithreaded ist.
Bei Intel hattest du seit der Nehalem-Architektur das Problem, dass mit jeder Migration die Schreibvorgänge im L3-Cache kombiniert werden mussten, was Leistung kostete. Bei Win7 ist es mit "Ideal Core" so angedacht, dass Anwendungen, deren Anforderung von einem Kern bewältigt werden können, auch dort bleiben und nicht ständig wandern. Das heißt, keine Leistungseinbußen durch Migration und die anderen Kerne können in einen C6-Zustand eintreten.
Zusammen mit Core-Parking steuert das OS die Verteilung der Threads auf die Kerne und versucht, soviele wie möglich im Leerlauf zu halten. Und über Zugriff auf die P-States, da sind wir wieder bei der ACPI-Tabelle greift Windows
auf Turbo-Features des Intels/AMD zu.

Deswegen ist es einfach falsch, was mein Freund da oben verzapft. Windows entscheidet, wie welcher Kern belastet wird und nur wenn Windows einen Kern nicht belastet, wird dieser im Einvernehmen mit dem OS lahm gelegt.
Wenn Windows diesen wieder anfordert, dann wird er reaktviert und Windows verteilt lustig seine Threads weiter. Mit Core-Parking und Ideal Core hat Windows 7 zwei Features, die eben steuern sollen, dass nicht unnötig oft Kerne wieder aufgeweckt werden und selbstverständlich legt Windows nicht irgendwelche Kerne lahm, wenn sie gebraucht werden. Und die CPU schon garnicht, so wie der Kamerad da oben schreibt. Das OS ist es, dass die Mühle steuert, die CPU entwickelt keine Eigendynamik. Und deswegen wird sich Windows auch bestimmt nicht fragen, wo mal eben 2 der 4 Kerne hingekommen sind, völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. März 2011)

regnod schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem habe mir vor ca. 1 Woche einen neuen PC gekauft
> 
> ...



In manchen Engines kann es vorkommen dass diese die Leistung des PC´s nicht voll ausnutzen (können). Vllt. beheben die nächsten Patches das.


----------



## Aldaria (31. März 2011)

Klos, ich hatte das Ironisch gemeint. Würde Windows alles auf 4 Kerne aufteilen, wären 2 bei mir ungenützt, da six core. ;o)


----------



## mohnagilden (31. März 2011)

hiho,

ich habe zwar über 15 jahre pc erfahrung, bin aber kein experte in sachen feintuning...
trotzdem habe ich nach einiger recherche etwas nützliches gefunden.

mein system:

amd phenom II x6 1090t x3,20ghz
gigabyte ga-ma870a-ud3
ati radeon hd 6870 1gb ddr5
6gb dd3-1600
1000gb sata II

das habe ich jetzt 3 wochen und war zuerst nicht zufrieden damit, denn wo ich mir 
ruckelfreien zocken in mmo´s gewünscht habe, wurde ich durch wenig fps und nerviges nachladen enttäuscht.



ich habe mir das program "cpu-z" runtergeladen, mit dem man sich allenmöglichen kram anzeigen lassen kann.
für mich eher nur zahlen über zahlen...

wichtig für mich war der eintrag "core speed" und "multiplier"
bei corespeed stand ~800 mhz
beu miltiplier (bin nichtmehr 100% sicher) x4.0 oder so...

jetzt kommt trick17:

im bios gibt eine option namens "Cool’n’Quiet" die für gewöhnlich auf enable steht. 
diese option habe ich auf disable gestellt und damit abgeschaltet.

und siehe da... im "cpu-z" programm wird da wo grad noch 800mhz angezeigt wurde, satte 3200mhz und multiplier x16.0.
diese kleinigkeit hatte große auswirkungen auf die spiele bzw die fps. hat sich damit einfach mal verdoppelt ;P


wie gesagt, ich bin kein experte und weis auch nicht so recht was genau da passiert wegen der option,
aber ich will ja auch blos ruckelfrei spielen. da ist mir jedes mittel recht... und das system läuft danach auf keinen 
fall schlechter... nein im gegenteil.

ich hoffe das hilft dem einen oder anderen.

mfg


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2011)

Natürlich läuft dein System danach nicht schlechter  grob gesagt wird ja nur weniger eingespart.
Cool'n Quiet ausgeschaltet, deaktiviert ja nur das hoch und runter takten.

Ich persöhnlich lege keinen wert auf solche funktionen, die paar Euro im Stromverbrauch sind mir egal und eine CPU wird bei mir auch nie älter als 2 Jahre (sollte es die Lebensdauer beeinflussen, wovon ich grad keine ahnung habe  )


----------



## Pyrodimi (31. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Ein Konzept, das seit dem NT-Kernel verfolgt wurde. Nur leider hat das eben nicht nur Vorteile, vor allem, wenn es sich um eine Anwendung handelt, die eigentlich nicht multithreaded ist.
> Bei Intel hattest du seit der Nehalem-Architektur das Problem, dass mit jeder Migration die Schreibvorgänge im L3-Cache kombiniert werden mussten, was Leistung kostete. Bei Win7 ist es mit "Ideal Core" so angedacht, dass Anwendungen, deren Anforderung von einem Kern bewältigt werden können, auch dort bleiben und nicht ständig wandern. Das heißt, keine Leistungseinbußen durch Migration und die anderen Kerne können in einen C6-Zustand eintreten.
> Zusammen mit Core-Parking steuert das OS die Verteilung der Threads auf die Kerne und versucht, soviele wie möglich im Leerlauf zu halten. Und über Zugriff auf die P-States, da sind wir wieder bei der ACPI-Tabelle greift Windows
> auf Turbo-Features des Intels/AMD zu.
> ...



Kollege..würde windows alles auf 4Kerne aufteilen, schneide ich vor deinen augen bei meinen Phenom x6 2 Kerne raus  
Bevor du schon den Schrott von Wikipedia verbreitest recherchiere ordentlich:
Es ist korrekt das Windows versucht Anwendungen auf alle Kerne zu verteilen, sprich bei 4 Kernen würden 100% Code auf 4 Kernen zu 25% berechnet werden THEORETISCH, so stehts aufn Papier, wenn du allerdings mal deine Prozessorauslastungen auchmal ansehen würdest, würdest du sehen das dies nicht annähernd der Fall ist. Während also einzelne Kerne rumdümpeln versucht die CPU immer wieder einzelne Kerne in den C3 zu schicken,klappt das nicht werden wenig genutzte Kerne runtergetaktet! um andre zu übertakten. Das benötigt schonmal Zeit wodurch Leistung wegfällt. Wenn jetzt noch Windows verzweifelt versucht die Last auf  alle Kerne zu verteilen..denk logisch , ich wette es fällt dir ein was bei diesen Vorgang vergeudet wird was der Performance nicht gut tut  
Selbst Intel gibt im Whitepaper an das unter Umständen die Performance mit aktivierten TurboBoost geringer sein kann als mit deaktiverten. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran das einzelne Kerne zwar runtergetakten udn andre hochgetaktet werden, jedoch ist das Verhältniss nicht 1:1.
Von daher auch die empfehlung: Kann mans deaktivieren sollte man es tun wenns ums zocken geht, so hat man zwar n bisschen mehr Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung..dafür aber auch stehts die vollen reserven zu verfügung. Sollte man glücklicher Besitzer eines Fertigrechners sein wo die Option Locked ist..hoffen das es aus ist   Gerade nämlich dieser ständige Wechselprozess greift oft ganz ungünstig in die Arbeit der Grafikkarte ein. Die ist immerhin auch abhängig von der CPU. BSP: Man spielt gerade, es ist ruhig, man questet n bisschen tut nix aufregendes ...CPU so grad noch halbschlaf, taktet n bisschen runter..ist ja nicht viel zu tun..aufmal bekommt die Grafikkarte Streß, die CPU weniger, Graka muss erstmal bei der CPU alarm schlagen, die bekommt zu tun, taktet wieder.....und uff...da hats n kleinen Moment gedauert bis alles wieder voll da war....

Wobei wir wieder beim ursprünglichen Thema sind, die CPU ist nur ein kleiner Teil des gesammten, und nicht ausschliesslich Schuld wenns wo happert
Ein PC besteht aus wesentlich mehr Teilen die zusammenspielen müssen als nur die CPU
Allerdings kann sich je nach Board/Bios/Chipsatz ein ändern der CPU Taktfrequenz und des Multiplikators auch auf das Taktverhalten von RAM/North und Southbridge änder 

Du versteifst dich hier so geil auf deine CPU das du ganz vergisst das ein PC ein zusammenspiel aus vielen Teilen ist, die alle voneinander abhängig sind....und wirfst mir an den Kopf ich hätte keine Ahnung... 
Hättest du aufmerksam gelesen hätteste vlt auch gemerkt das ich versuche hier umfassende und nicht nur CPU bezogenen Tips zu geben, es intressiert hier keine Sau wie das System funktioniert, es intressiert lediglich das es sich nachteilig auswirken kann und wie man es möglichst beseitigen kann. Bevor du anfängst den nächsten Wikischrott zu erzählen, wäre vlt mal intressant welche Hilfreichen Vorschläge du denn hättest um das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen? Oder schreibst du uns vlt neue P-Tables und ACPI Protokolle? Ach und vlt noch n kleine Windowspatch dazu der das ganze etwas schneller und am besten gleich komplett ohne Verzögerung und mit Kristallkugel 10 min im vorraus berechnet? 

Und ich entschuldige mich sogar noch n 2. mal dafür das ich einen Intelfanatiker nicht wissend etwas zu nahe getreten bin


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2011)

Du laberst so ein Blech, dass es einfach nur unglaublich ist.  Aber lass gut sein. Mit dir gebe ich mich garnicht mehr weiter ab. Du hast einfach null Ahnung.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (31. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Kollege..würde windows alles auf 4Kerne aufteilen, schneide ich vor deinen augen bei meinen Phenom x6 2 Kerne raus
> Bevor du schon den Schrott von Wikipedia verbreitest recherchiere ordentlich:
> Es ist korrekt das Windows versucht Anwendungen auf alle Kerne zu verteilen, sprich bei 4 Kernen würden 100% Code auf 4 Kernen zu 25% berechnet werden THEORETISCH, so stehts aufn Papier, wenn du allerdings mal deine Prozessorauslastungen auchmal ansehen würdest, würdest du sehen das dies nicht annähernd der Fall ist. Während also einzelne Kerne rumdümpeln versucht die CPU immer wieder einzelne Kerne in den C3 zu schicken,klappt das nicht werden wenig genutzte Kerne runtergetaktet! um andre zu übertakten. Das benötigt schonmal Zeit wodurch Leistung wegfällt. Wenn jetzt noch Windows verzweifelt versucht die Last auf  alle Kerne zu verteilen..denk logisch , ich wette es fällt dir ein was bei diesen Vorgang vergeudet wird was der Performance nicht gut tut
> Selbst Intel gibt im Whitepaper an das unter Umständen die Performance mit aktivierten TurboBoost geringer sein kann als mit deaktiverten. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran das einzelne Kerne zwar runtergetakten udn andre hochgetaktet werden, jedoch ist das Verhältniss nicht 1:1.
> ...



Richtig so mich hat der jenige och ziemlich blöd damals angemacht als ich mal ein AMD und diverse Komponenten empfholen habe und mir plötzlich mit irgendwelchen Kommentaren kam. Naja selbst verliebte Menschen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Richtig so mich hat der jenige och ziemlich blöd damals angemacht als ich mal ein AMD und diverse Komponenten empfholen habe und mir plötzlich mit irgendwelchen Kommentaren kam. Naja selbst verliebte Menschen.



Ich hab dich angemacht? Wenn, dann aber auch nur, weil du Halbwissen verbreitet hast, genauso wie der von dir zitierte Mensch und nicht, weil du AMD empfohlen hast. Mein letzter Rechner war ein AMD.
Ich rege mich über Pyrodumi auch nur auf, weil er einen riesen Stuss verzapft. Und was den Turbo angeht, so betrifft das eh nicht nur Intel, denn auch AMD hat ihn inzwischen. Außerdem, wie ich oben ja aus Wiki zitiert habe,
geht es eigentlich vielmehr ums Betriebssystem, denn das steuert es im Endeffekt. Aber auch das scheint zu hoch für Pyrodumi zu sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2011)

OT: Bei AMD kann man den Turbo aber deaktivieren, bei Intel nicht.


----------



## Pyrodimi (31. März 2011)

Das Betriebsystem steuert gar nichts, das OS kann lediglich anfragen. Dein ACPI ist nicht mehr als ein Industriestandart der dem OS erlaubt bestimmte, meist mit Energieeinstellungen, behaftete Zustände des Rechners, oder einzelner Komponenten (S0-S5 bzw D0 und D3) herbeizuführen. In deinen Beispiel würde Windows ja gar keine Treiber,BIOS oder sonstwas brauchen...es könnte das komplette System steuern und regeln ohne zutun? Der Chipsatztreiber hat nichts zu sagen? Das Basic-Input-Outputsystem nur reine Deko? Es kann lediglich durch das ACPI dem Prozessor einen Zustand mitteilen, dH Stromsparen, Ruhezustand,Leistung...es kann weder sagen: He du nimm mal 2 Kerne weg, erhöhe Multiplikator auf XY und erhöhe die Spannungsaufnahme auf xy,vVolt...
Und genau jetzt greift wieder der Faktor des großen ganzen gesammten den du hier ausblendest und nicht annimmst...

Ich bin nur neugierig wenn dein erster produktiver Post kommt.

PS: AMD hat auch so ein System..jedoch habe ich auch hier ausdrücklich empfohlen es zu deaktiveren weil es schmarrn ist, und stören kann. Ich habe lediglich davor gewarnt das einige Komplettsystem dem USer erst gar nicht die Wahl lassen beim IntelTurbo.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (31. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab dich angemacht? Wenn, dann aber auch nur, weil du Halbwissen verbreitet hast, genauso wie der von dir zitierte Mensch und nicht, weil du AMD empfohlen hast. Mein letzter Rechner war ein AMD.
> Ich rege mich über Pyrodumi auch nur auf, weil er einen riesen Stuss verzapft. Und was den Turbo angeht, so betrifft das eh nicht nur Intel, denn auch AMD hat ihn inzwischen. Außerdem, wie ich oben ja aus Wiki zitiert habe,
> geht es eigentlich vielmehr ums Betriebssystem, denn das steuert es im Endeffekt. Aber auch das scheint zu hoch für Pyrodumi zu sein.



Ja du hast mich blöde angemacht anbei ich nur meine Komponenten empfohlen habe dich *ICH* für gut empfunden habe. Ob der jenige es zu Herzen nimmt und sagt sich selber dieses gefällt mir nicht ist eine ganz andere Frage aber ich habe es nicht nötig hier jeden zu zerfleischen und *zitiere* dein geschriebenes : Mit dir gebe ich mich garnicht mehr weiter ab. Du hast einfach null Ahnung. Was für eine Aussage das machst du bei jedem hier wo dir die Meinung nicht schmeckt du bist richtig top.


----------



## Zarox (31. März 2011)

Ich mische mich nur ungerne in eine Diskussion ein in der nur mit fachlichem Halbwissen geprotzt wird, aber da das hier ausdrücklich wiederholt wird, muß ich dazu was sagen!



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> ... Ich betone daher nochmal: Habt ihr mehr als 8GB : Auslagerungsdatei deaktiveren ..


Absolut Falsch!
Weil:
Es gibt Programme/Anwendungen, die beim Start oder schon bei der Installation eine Auslagerungsdatei benötigen, sollte diese nicht vorhanden sein, führt es zu Probleme/Abstürzen.

Richtig wäre:
Bei mehr als 4 GB RAM die Auslagerungsdatei auf ein Minimum festlegen, z.B. min.1024mb - max.1024mb, welche natürlich nicht auf der Systempartition sein sollte.


Zum TE.
Es ist nicht ersichtlich ob dein Win7 64bit ist. Falls es eine 32er Version ist kann Windows nur 3,2GB verarbeiten und verschluckt sich irgendwann am rest.
Um sicher zu gehen das es nicht an der Kühlung liegt, schon mal versucht mit offenem Gehäuse zu spielen?

Auch wenn dein PC neu ist, kann er Werksseitig fehlerhaft sein (ist zwar selten, aber passiert schon mal). Um sicher zu stellen ob dein RAM in Ordnug ist lass Memtest drüberlaufen.


Gruß


----------



## Pyrodimi (31. März 2011)

Also heutzutage benötigt kaum noch ein Programm wirklich eine Auslagerungsdatei. Ausnahmen wie AdobeCS (sry ich bezweifle hier an dieser stelle auch das der 0815 Buffedriftzocker software für n paar 1000euro aufn rechner hat, und wenn wird er auch drauf reagieren) oder einige ältere Programme realisieren oft nicht das das genügend Speicher da ist, und schreien dann nach einer Auslagerungsdatei (Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt aber irgendwo im einstelligen %Bereich). WinVista und Win7 allerdings gehen oftmals damit gut um und sind in der Lage diese Probleme selbstständig zu lösen.
Ich hab schon zur Zeiten wo 4GB noch BOAH VIEL waren ohne Auslagerungsdatei gearbeitet und hatte NIE ein Problem das irgendwas diese auch wollte.
Und ich gehe nunmal auch aus das hier Ottonormalkonsument, der in der Regel nicht mit "Exotensoftware" rumhandiert, unterwegs ist.
Will man Performance und das ist nunmal auch einer der kleinen Punkte, der dabei hilft stellt man das Ding einfach aus, ist es da wird es genutzt, ist es weg minimiert man damit auch unnötige Zugriffe auf die Platte. 
Ausserdem ist es egal ob sie auf der Systempartition ist oder nicht...wenn ich Platte A auf 2 PArtitionen teile ..hab ich selbst wenn ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf Partition2 schiebe genau das selbe wie wenns auf der Systempartition liegt..

Richtig wäre: Die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine eigene Platte packen wo nicht das System drauf ist..wobei es da aber klüger wäre das Spiel raufzupacken und die Auslagerungsdatei auf der Ursprungspartition zu belassen


----------



## Klos1 (1. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> OT: Bei AMD kann man den Turbo aber deaktivieren, bei Intel nicht.



Und wieso konnte ich diesen dann ausschalten? Wieso steht im Handbuch des TE, wie und wo man seinen ausschaltet? Wieso gibt es in jedem Benchmark Vergleiche mit und ohne Turbo?



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Das Betriebsystem steuert gar nichts, das OS kann lediglich anfragen. Dein ACPI ist nicht mehr als ein Industriestandart der dem OS erlaubt bestimmte, meist mit Energieeinstellungen, behaftete Zustände des Rechners, oder einzelner Komponenten (S0-S5 bzw D0 und D3) herbeizuführen. In deinen Beispiel würde Windows ja gar keine Treiber,BIOS oder sonstwas brauchen...es könnte das komplette System steuern und regeln ohne zutun? Der Chipsatztreiber hat nichts zu sagen? Das Basic-Input-Outputsystem nur reine Deko? Es kann lediglich durch das ACPI dem Prozessor einen Zustand mitteilen, dH Stromsparen, Ruhezustand,Leistung...es kann weder sagen: He du nimm mal 2 Kerne weg, erhöhe Multiplikator auf XY und erhöhe die Spannungsaufnahme auf xy,vVolt...
> Und genau jetzt greift wieder der Faktor des großen ganzen gesammten den du hier ausblendest und nicht annimmst...
> 
> Ich bin nur neugierig wenn dein erster produktiver Post kommt.
> ...



Pff...wo sind denn deine produktiven Posts bitte? In deiner Welt sind sie vielleicht produktiv. Wieso braucht in meinem Beispiel das OS keine Treiber? Wie soll das OS denn überhaupt die Mühle ansprechen ohne Treiber?
Da laberst du doch schon wieder Schwachsinn². Du brauchst für alles Treiber. Nur weil ich sage, dass das OS entscheidet, ob ein Kern in den Ruhemodus gehen kann, oder nicht. Wer verteilt denn die aktuell laufenden Anwendungen auf die Kerne?
Das OS! Und wenn ein Kern belastet wird, dann wird er auch nicht runtergefahren. Windows hat mit Core-Parking und Ideal Core, welche ich oben beschrieben habe, zwei Features bekommen, um diese Sachen gezielt zu nutzen. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du garnicht richtig gelesen, was ich schrieb. Du laberst einfach nur und meinst, du hättest die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen, erzählst aber zum größten Teil einfach nur Bullshit. Und wie du aus meinen Aussagen schließt, dass der Chipsatz-Treiber nichts zu sagen hätte, dass wird mir wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Ohne Treiber, keine Kommunikation zwischen Hardware und OS. Dennoch entscheidet das OS und kein Treiber. Ein Treiber dient nur als Schnittstelle, sodass ein OS überhaupt etwas mit der Hardware anfangen kann, bzw. in der Lage ist, diese anzusprechen.

Hier hast du ACPI:

http://www.tu-chemni...wer/ACPI_2.html

Wenn das OS dem Prozessor einen Zustand mitteilt, dann ist das der Auslöser dafür, ob der Kern nun heruntergefahren werden kann, weil er nicht belastet wird, oder nicht. So lange das Windows sie belastet, treten sie auch nicht
in einem Zustand ein, der das Herunterfahren erlaubt. Klar soweit?

Und noch zu deinem vorherigen Einwand, von wegen, die Übertaktung würde sich auf Ram, Northbridge oder weiß der Himmel was auswirken. Nach meinen Wissensstand wird bei Intel seit Nehalem jeder Takt von einen Referenztakt, im Prinzip ähnlich AMD abgeleitet. Der Turbo erhöht diesen Takt nicht, er erhöht den Multi. Somit laufen die Rams dennoch im normalen Takt, genauso wie QPI oder DMI oder auch der Takt der Northbridge. Du kannst doch nicht einfach im Rahmen der CPU-Taktung den Ram mit hochschrauben. Nicht jeder Ram ist überhaupt dafür geeignet, übertaktet zu werden. Die Anhebung des Multis bewirkt die Übertaktung der CPU und sonst nichts, würde ich mal sagen. Um andere Sachen zu übertakten müsstest du den Referenztakt anheben.

So...und jetzt bin ich gespannt, auf deinen nächsten Post, der deiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich wieder hochproduktiv ist.



Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Ja du hast mich blöde angemacht anbei ich nur meine Komponenten empfohlen habe dich *ICH* für gut empfunden habe. Ob der jenige es zu Herzen nimmt und sagt sich selber dieses gefällt mir nicht ist eine ganz andere Frage aber ich habe es nicht nötig hier jeden zu zerfleischen und *zitiere* dein geschriebenes : Mit dir gebe ich mich garnicht mehr weiter ab. Du hast einfach null Ahnung. Was für eine Aussage das machst du bei jedem hier wo dir die Meinung nicht schmeckt du bist richtig top.



Dann zeige mir doch bitte betreffenden Post, wo ich dich beschumpfen habe, nur weil du AMD empfielst. Ich bin mächtig neugierig. Und das Zitat von dir galt Pyrodumi, welcher mich hier als Intel-Fanboy abgestempelt hat. Das ich darauf etwas allergisch reagiere, weil es einfach Blödsinn ist, sei mir an dieser Stelle verziehen. Also zeig mir du nun bitte deine Stellle, wo es um dich geht und zitiere mich nicht an Stellen, wo ich mir dir garnicht geredet habe.


----------



## Zarox (2. April 2011)

@Pyrodimi + Klos

könnt ihr euren Hahnenkampf nicht per PN austragen? Es gab ganz am Anfang jemand der um Hilfe bzw. Tipps bat.




Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es egal ob sie auf der Systempartition ist oder nicht...wenn ich Platte A auf 2 PArtitionen teile ..hab ich selbst wenn ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf Partition2 schiebe genau das selbe wie wenns auf der Systempartition liegt..



Stimmt nicht ganz!
Selbst wenn man nur eine HDD hat und diese in 2 Partionen teilt, macht es mehr Sinn die Auslagerung auf die zweite (Nicht-System) zu packen, da Sie jedesmal beim booten neu erstellt wird, und sollte man in der zwischenzeit etwas Installieren, jene (System) immer mehr fragmentiert wird. Und weil du OttoNormal ansprichst ist ganz sicher davon auszugehen, das nicht monatlich defragmentiert wird, sondern sich gewundert wird "Warum wird mein PC immer langsamer?"

Du hast Recht sie Optimalerweise auf eine seperate "Platte", oder besser RAM-Disk oder Flash zu packen.
Ich will dir damit auch nur sagen, das es ein Fehler ist darauf hin zu weisen, die Auslagerung komplett zu deaktivieren. 

Ein Beispiel für die "Exoten":
Wer z.B ein Musikfreak wie ich ist und über 5000 Titel auf seinen PC hat, will sicher nicht jedesmal alles durchklicken um was zu suchen. Da macht sich ein Player wie "Musicmatch Jukebox" mit einer Tracklist gut, die schon beim Start des Programs vorhanden ist, jene wird aber Grundsätzlich in die Auslagerungsdatei geladen.
Funktioniert (leider) nicht in den RAM.
(Ich will damit nicht werben, ist aber der einzige mir bekannte Player der schon vor Jahren mp3Pro unterstützte, wo Festplattenspeicher noch Kostbar war und jegliche Konvertierung unterstützt)

Wenn schon solche Aussagen, dann Richtig!
Bei ausreichendem Arbeitsspeicher die Auslagerung auf ein Minimum reduzieren, aber niemals abschalten!!


Gruß


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. April 2011)

Das istmal n gutes Beispiel  Ja solche Exoten gibts es, aber dann aktiviert man halt wieder die Auslagerungsdatei. Ich empfinde sie aktivert nur mehr als störend, weil gerade bei MMOs oft Plattenzugriffe stattfinden. Defragmentierung ist ja seid win7 absolut kein Thema mehr..mein hauptrechner läuft seid Win7 relaise und grade geguckt..defragmentierung 3%. Laptop seid n halben Jahr Defragmentierung 4%..das ist absolut minimal und eigentlich auch zu erwarten da Win7 ziemlich gut mit Daten umgehen kann. Dann ziehe ich doch wenn schon das Spiel auf einer eigenen Platte vor, da störts mich auch nicht wenn die systemplatte zugriffe hat ohne ende.

Und he Klos, da du soviel Ahnung hast: Intel Turbo Boos Monitor..anmachen und mal gucken wie lustig der Prozzi durch die Gegend springt. Soviel halt dann zum tollen das OS regelt das schon blabla aufteilen von last auf 4 Kerne ...wenns so wäre dürfte sich der CPU takt gar nicht ändern. Und auch wenn nur der Multi geregelt wird, wirkt sich das genauso auf die Performance des GANZEN Systems aus. 
Das große ganze siehst du nicht...du meinst ein andrer CPU Takt wirkt sich nicht aus? Bios? Ram:Auto Frontsidebus:Auto..XY:Auto.....meist default, und ach ja..jeder den ich kenne kauft sich auch n Rechner im Mediamarkt und optimiert dann erstmal anhand technischer Referenzunterlagen das BIOS manuell....Dann würde das was du sagst vlt auch zutreffen....zum Teil
Aber halt ich vergass..das Bios hat nix zum melden..macht ja das OS^^

Für mich ist und bleibt dieser TurboBoost Rotz ein unsinniger Hype, und sry wenn ichs direkt sage: das ist mal wieder einer dieser sinnbefreiten Intelgags um Kunden zu erzählen wie geil es ist fast einen halben-dreiviertel Monatslohn für eine CPU hinzulegen die das blaue verspricht und eh nicht hält..ist wie der geile Turboknopf auf den uraltpcs..geil ich hab den..bringen tut er aber nix, bezahlt ist er aber ...gut zu wissen


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und he Klos, da du soviel Ahnung hast: Intel Turbo Boos Monitor..anmachen und mal gucken wie lustig der Prozzi durch die Gegend springt. Soviel halt dann zum tollen das OS regelt das schon blabla aufteilen von last auf 4 Kerne ...wenns so wäre dürfte sich der CPU takt gar nicht ändern. Und auch wenn nur der Multi geregelt wird, wirkt sich das genauso auf die Performance des GANZEN Systems aus.
> Das große ganze siehst du nicht...du meinst ein andrer CPU Takt wirkt sich nicht aus? Bios? Ram:Auto Frontsidebus:Auto..XY:Auto.....meist default, und ach ja..jeder den ich kenne kauft sich auch n Rechner im Mediamarkt und optimiert dann erstmal anhand technischer Referenzunterlagen das BIOS manuell....Dann würde das was du sagst vlt auch zutreffen....zum Teil
> Aber halt ich vergass..das Bios hat nix zum melden..macht ja das OS^^
> 
> Für mich ist und bleibt dieser TurboBoost Rotz ein unsinniger Hype, und sry wenn ichs direkt sage: das ist mal wieder einer dieser sinnbefreiten Intelgags um Kunden zu erzählen wie geil es ist fast einen halben-dreiviertel Monatslohn für eine CPU hinzulegen die das blaue verspricht und eh nicht hält..ist wie der geile Turboknopf auf den uraltpcs..geil ich hab den..bringen tut er aber nix, bezahlt ist er aber ...gut zu wissen



Eine Sandy-Bridge hat kein FSB. Und mehr sag ich nicht mehr dazu, dass ist mir zu blöd. Leg mir von mir aus noch soviel in den Mund, von dem ich nichts oder sogar gegenteiliges behauptet habe. Und vielleicht seh ich nicht das Ganze. Du Schwätzer siehst doch nicht mal das Halbe. Da helfen auch die paar Computerbild nicht weiter, die du dir mal eben reingezogen hast, um auch nur halbwegs mitschwätzen zu können. Die Unwissenheit von dir springt jemanden, der auch nur halbwegs Ahnung hat, dennoch sofort ins Gesicht.


----------



## Aldaria (7. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> OT: Bei AMD kann man den Turbo aber deaktivieren, bei Intel nicht.




Das ist einfach falsch. Auch bei Intel kann man den Turbo Mode deaktivieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. April 2011)

@Aldaria

Das hat Klos schon vor einer Woche geschrieben und ich habs verstanden.


----------



## Freakgs (15. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und he Klos, da du soviel Ahnung hast: Intel Turbo Boos Monitor..anmachen und mal gucken wie lustig der Prozzi durch die Gegend springt. Soviel halt dann zum tollen das OS regelt das schon blabla aufteilen von last auf 4 Kerne ...wenns so wäre dürfte sich der CPU takt gar nicht ändern. Und auch wenn nur der Multi geregelt wird, wirkt sich das genauso auf die Performance des GANZEN Systems aus.
> Das große ganze siehst du nicht...du meinst ein andrer CPU Takt wirkt sich nicht aus? Bios? Ram:Auto Frontsidebus:Auto..XY:Auto.....meist default, und ach ja..jeder den ich kenne kauft sich auch n Rechner im Mediamarkt und optimiert dann erstmal anhand technischer Referenzunterlagen das BIOS manuell....Dann würde das was du sagst vlt auch zutreffen....zum Teil
> Aber halt ich vergass..das Bios hat nix zum melden..macht ja das OS^^



Der Prozessor kann so lustig durch die Gegend springen wie er will, die Anpassung der Taktrate geschieht mittlerweile im Millisekundenbereich, also bestenfalls auf esoterische Weise spürbar. Hierzu kommt, dass es nicht nur Turbo Boost gibt, sondern auch Speedstep, welches die CPU dynamisch heruntertaktet, wenn die volle Leistung nicht benötigt wird.
Wenn Software auf Multicore Systeme optimiert wurde (dementsprechend programmiert und kompiliert), dann übernimmt die tatsächliche Lastverteilung das OS. Dies ist zwangsläufig so, da der Programmierer - logischerweise - nicht zum Zeitpunkt der Programmierung/Kompilierung schon wissen kann, welchen Prozessortyp er antrifft, wieviele Kerne dieser hat und wie die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne zur Laufzeit sein wird. Es muss also a) das OS multicore optimiert sein und b) die Anwendung.
Abgesehen von Erweiterungen wie SSE arbeiten unsere Intel, bzw. AMD CPUs auch weiterhin vollständig x86 kompatibel. 

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass das Bios "nur" die Hardware initialisiert und die Parameter setzt. Alles weitere übernehmen dann dementsprechend der Kernel (monolithischer Kernel mit Modulen wie bei Linux), respektive die Treiber unter Windows. 




Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt dieser TurboBoost Rotz ein unsinniger Hype, und sry wenn ichs direkt sage: das ist mal wieder einer dieser sinnbefreiten Intelgags um Kunden zu erzählen wie geil es ist fast einen halben-dreiviertel Monatslohn für eine CPU hinzulegen die das blaue verspricht und eh nicht hält..ist wie der geile Turboknopf auf den uraltpcs..geil ich hab den..bringen tut er aber nix, bezahlt ist er aber ...gut zu wissen





Der Turbobutton war vorhanden, da alte Software/Spiele auf entsprechenden Rechnern sonst schlichtweg zu schnell ablief, bzw. es zu Instabilitäten kommen konnte.


----------



## myadictivo (16. April 2011)

moin,

will nicht extra nen neuen thread eröffnen.
hab neuerdings (also eben grade beim zocken) auch ruckler. allerdings nicht fps-technisch sondern bei der hintergrund musik ?! normale sounds wie kampf, handwerk, sprache etc spielt ohne probleme ab. aber bei der hintergrundmusik kommt es immer wieder zu aussetzern.
hab am system nix verändert und an meinen ingame settings auch nicht.

wie kommts ? und wie gehts wieder weg 

geht wieder. war wohl serverseitiges problem ?!


----------



## Rusthard (21. April 2011)

HI, 

ich ärgere mich auch ständig mit Rucklern bei RIFT rum. (Fps = 11)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sind die Grafikprobleme RIFT spezifisch und betreffen wohl viele RADEON HD Modelle, leider auch meine Grafikkarte.

OS:     Windows 7
RAM:    4 GB 800 DDR2
CPU:    AMD Atholon 6000+ (dual core)
Grafik: 1x Radeon 5770 (Sapphire)
MB:     AsRock K10N87D

RIFT läuft auf minimalen Einstellungen

Bisher unternommen:

Auslagerungsdatei auf 1,5x - 2x des RAM gestellt
RAM überprüft
dxdiag, Grakitreiber und DirectX auf Aktualität überprüft
Netz-Verbindung überprüft
Windows 7 mit RIFT auf anderer Partition installiert

- keine Fehler gefunden
- Andere Games (u.a. WoW) zeigten keine Ruckler
- Hintergrunddienste scheinen nicht das Problem zu sein
- Techsupport wusste auch nicht weiter (hab ihnen den Dxdiag Bericht geschickt)

Hoffe Triton fällt noch was dazu ein. 
Wäre schade wenn nicht, denn ansonsten ist RIFT ein schönes Spiel..


----------



## myadictivo (21. April 2011)

also laut tests die ich jetzt gelesen habe ist die 5770 ungefähr auf dem niveau meiner 4870 anzusiedeln und bei mir läuft rift neuerdings absolut sahnemäßig in full-hd auflösung.
ich tippe auf die cpu. ich hatte mit meiner dualcore 2,8ghz cpu auch keine chance die grafik auch nur ansatzweise aufzudrehen ohne massiv fps einbrüche zu bekommen.
jetzt mit 4kern cpu system komm ich nichtmal ansatzweise in die nähe der magischen ruckelgrenze trotz der gleichen, alten graka


----------



## wertzû (21. April 2011)

liegt ganz klar an der cpu, gfx ist nicht so wichtig bei mmo's, cpu da schon eher


----------



## Rusthard (24. April 2011)

Hi,

danke für Eure Ratschläge. Welche CPUs benutzt Ihr denn? 

Ich habe im unteren Link gesehen, dass mehr Kerne nicht automatisch mehr Performance bringen.
So haben z.B. Tests bei *Warhammer Mark of Chaos* die *Phenom X3 Prozessoren* (ausser der 9500 BE) schlechter als mein *Atholon 64 X2 6000+* (Windsor, 3 GHz) abgeschnitten.

http://www.tomshardware.de

Heißt das man muss für ne anständige Performance richtig tief in die Tasche greifen und sich gleich einen Phenom II X4 oder gar X6? (Atholon X4 scheint es ja kaum noch zu geben)

Ist Taktfrequenz > Anzahl der Kerne?


----------



## myadictivo (24. April 2011)

naja die benchmarks sind 3 jahre alt  damals hat man noch gesagt lieber nen hochgetakteten single/dualcore als nen langsam getakteten quadcore.
ich persönlich hab den phenom x4 mit 4x 3,2ghz (die billige ausführung ohne l3-cache für ~80euro) und komme jetzt zusammen mit meiner alten graka (HD4870) in 1920x1080 auf sehr gute framezahlen. sprich immer weit über 30..meistens konstante 50. (max detail)
vorher mit dem dualcore 2,8 ghz bin ich in 1280x1024 froh gewesen wenn ich konstante 25 hatte (in mittlere detailstufe). manchmal gabs auch einbrüche weit unter die 15


----------



## Wellnice (26. April 2011)

Rusthard schrieb:


> Ist Taktfrequenz > Anzahl der Kerne?



Grob gesagt, Ja. Wobei das eben auch stark von der Prozessorarchitektur abhängt. Ein Intel Core 2 Quad mit 3Ghz bringt nicht die gleiche Leistung wie ein Core i Prozessor mit selbem Takt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> will nicht extra nen neuen thread eröffnen.
> hab neuerdings (also eben grade beim zocken) auch ruckler. allerdings nicht fps-technisch sondern bei der hintergrund musik ?! normale sounds wie kampf, handwerk, sprache etc spielt ohne probleme ab. aber bei der hintergrundmusik kommt es immer wieder zu aussetzern.
> ...



Wenns wieder kommt, schauen obs nen neuen Soundtreiber gibt. 




Rusthard schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich ärgere mich auch ständig mit Rucklern bei RIFT rum. (Fps = 11)
> 
> ...



Also du könntest mal versuchen Hintergrundprozesse die du nicht brauchst zu beenden bevor du Rift startest. Und wenn du Antialiasing Catalyst Control Center aktiviert hast, deaktivier das mal.



Wellnice schrieb:


> Grob gesagt, Ja. Wobei das eben auch stark von der Prozessorarchitektur abhängt. Ein Intel Core 2 Quad mit 3Ghz bringt nicht die gleiche Leistung wie ein Core i Prozessor mit selbem Takt.



Es kommt immer darauf an wieviele Kerne deine Software wie gut unterstützt. So kann es durchaus sein, dass ein 2,4 GHz Quadcore vor einem Dualcore (der selben Generation) der mit 3,0 GHz taktet liegt, und umgekehrt, je nach Anwendung.


----------



## Styr74 (28. April 2011)

Rusthard schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich ärgere mich auch ständig mit Rucklern bei RIFT rum. (Fps = 11)
> 
> ...



Also ich spiele mit einem sehr ähnlichen System. Ich habe jedoch eine Athlon X2 6400 CPU und ein Asus M2N Board. Dazu jedoch eine GT 8800 mit 512 MB Vid. Ram.
Ich spiele in Hohen einstellungen, + etwas Feintuning ohne Probleme mit 25 - 40 FPS je nach Situation. Das es an deiner CPU , die ja nicht viel schlechter ist als meine, liegt glaube ich daher eher nicht.
Vllt. doch eher was im Bereich der Graka, bzw. Treiber.


----------



## Klos1 (28. April 2011)

Freakgs schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass das Bios "nur" die Hardware initialisiert und die Parameter setzt. Alles weitere übernehmen dann dementsprechend der Kernel (monolithischer Kernel mit Modulen wie bei Linux), respektive die Treiber unter Windows.



 Vergiss es! Das macht alles das Bios. Wenn das Bios sagt, dass Kern XY runtergefahren wird, dann ist das so. Ob da gerade etwas läuft oder nicht, ist völlig wurst. Und bis der Kern dann wieder da ist, vergehen Jahre.
 Solang muss man Rift dann ruckelnd auf einer Highend-Maschine spielen. Auf die Idee, dass man auch die Load Time als Indikator dafür hernehmen könnte, dass demnächst ein zusätzlicher Kern gebraucht wird, ist bisher noch kein Schwein gekommen. Ist halt so. Bei Intel arbeiten halt nur Leute, die es sonst im Leben zu nichts gebracht hätten. Vielleicht bewirbt sich Pyro ja mal bei Intel und führt die Turbo-Taste wieder ein. Ist ja eh das gleiche und so kann man ihn wenigtens deaktivieren, ohne ins Bios zu müssen. Ein Feature, auf das die Welt aber noch etwas warten muss.

Und das beim Intel-Turbo durch Erhöhung des nicht vorhandenen FSB auch alle anderen Komponenten übertaktet werden, wenn sie im Bios auf "Auto" stehen, daran hat halt auch niemand gedacht. Deswegen raucht im Moment auch ein Chipsatz nach dem anderen ab und die Ram-Hersteller kommen nicht mehr nach, weil Intels Turbo durch die Übertaktung einen Riegel nach dem anderen schrottet. Dummerweise verträgt halt nicht jeder Ram den gleichen Takt. Und beim Chipsatz frägt sich Intel zurecht, wie ständig North- und Southbridge am überhöhten Takt zugrunde gehen können, wo sie diese zwei Teile ja inzwischen durch Ibex Peak ersetzt haben. Inzwischen wünscht man sich, man hätte einen Referenztakt, von dem sich die einzelnen Komponenten per Multi ihren Takt ableiten, sodass durch die Erhöhung des Multis für die CPU auch nur diese betroffen ist, dann wäre alles gut. Das wird es allerdings erst so gegen 2050 geben. Da dummerweise der FSB mit dem Conroe abgeschafft wurde, findet der Datentransfer zwischen der Peripherie solange auf einer noch nicht näher spezifizierten Antimaterie statt.

Schon wäre es auch gewesen, wenn beim Intel die Übertaktung nicht direkt an das Herunterfahren eines Kerns gebunden wäre. Dann müsste man sich beim Betrachten über das Turbo Boost Tool von Intel nicht soviele Sorgen machen, weil die CPU andauernd springt und die Kerne im Sekundentakt zwischen "schlafend" und "aktiv" welchseln müssen. Das kommt aber erst mit "Intel Turbo Boost - extended" irgendwann so im Jahre 3015.

Am besten, man vertreibt sich solange die Zeit halt mit etwas anderen. Beispielsweise könnte man Spielezeitschriften lesen und sich wundern, warum bei den Benchmarks mit aktivierten Turbo keine massiven Einbrüche der durchschnittlichen FPS zu verzeichnen sind.


----------



## Artemisea (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

auch wenn der Beitrag schon nen Tick älter ist, trifft er fast meine Probleme. Alles läuft gut auf ultra nur wenn es mit 20 Leuten irgendwohin geht und viele Grafikeffekt auftreten, sinken meine Frames auf 9-10.
Hier mal mein die Eckdaten meines Systems:

Amd Phenom II x6 1100T @ 3,7

Ati 6990 4GB

8 GB Ram

Also hallo, das sollte für Rift doch wohl langen. 

Spiele z.B. auch die Battlefield 3 Beta und da kann ich alles aufreissen und hab KEINERLEI Probleme mit Frameinbrüchen und das ist auch online und hat grafisch doch noch deutlich mehr Anforderungen.

Rechner ist gerade neu aufgesetzt und somit noch relativ leer und geordnet.

Also wenn Ihr konkrete Tips für mich habt, bitte her damit. Bin schon fast verzweifelt und ärgere mich natürlich.


PLEASE HELP!

Gruß Artemisea


----------



## Thestixxxx (30. September 2011)

Artemisea schrieb:


> Ati 6990 4GB



Ich fürchte mal das Problem liegt bei den drei Buchstaben ATI.

Ich bin weiss Gott kein Fanboy oder Hater aber ich kenns halt aus der Praxis.

WoW ATI ----> teilweise derbes Geruckel

gleichstarke Nvidia und es rennt wie Hanne.

Mit den höheren Preisen suventioniert Nvidia nun mal die Spieleindustrie und die Revanchieren sich und da mehr Nvidia unter Gamern im Umlauf sind werden die Spiele auch dafür gemacht.

Bin aber nicht so der Grafikprofi vieleicht weiss ja noch wer was.


----------



## Anvy (30. September 2011)

Artemisea schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn der Beitrag schon nen Tick älter ist, trifft er fast meine Probleme. Alles läuft gut auf ultra nur wenn es mit 20 Leuten irgendwohin geht und viele Grafikeffekt auftreten, sinken meine Frames auf 9-10.
> Hier mal mein die Eckdaten meines Systems:
> ...



Das liegt nicht unbedingt am Rechner. Ich persönlich habe keine Lags bei RIFT bei vielen Leuten/Effekten und mein Rechner ist defintiv schlechter, hingegen bei anderen (WoW z.b.) schon. Hingegen wenn ich über W-Lan drinnen bin sieht das ganze anders aus... extreme Lags. Vor allem bei Hochzeiten geht die Leistung schon mal in den Keller. Was anderes würde mir die Sache nicht erklären.




Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mal das Problem liegt bei den drei Buchstaben ATI.
> 
> Ich bin weiss Gott kein Fanboy oder Hater aber ich kenns halt aus der Praxis.
> 
> ...



Könnte vllt. der Grund sein. Mein Notebook hat keine Probleme trotz ATI, aber da kann es ja trotzdem Unterschiede im Modell geben.


----------



## Thestixxxx (30. September 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht unbedingt am Rechner. Ich persönlich habe keine Lags bei RIFT bei vielen Leuten/Effekten und mein Rechner ist defintiv schlechter, hingegen bei anderen (WoW z.b.) schon. Hingegen wenn ich über W-Lan drinnen bin sieht das ganze anders aus... extreme Lags. Vor allem bei Hochzeiten geht die Leistung schon mal in den Keller. Was anderes würde mir die Sache nicht erklären.



Jo wollte auch noch gerade dazusetzen das es bei Onlinespielen an Lags liegen kann das die FPS nach unten gehen (hat mit der Interpolation zu tun könnt ich jetzt hier lang und breit erklären aber dazu gibts sicher auch genug im internet)

Mit ATI sollte auch nur ein Denkanstoss sein in der Richtung mal nachzuhaken normalerweise dürfte bei der Graka noch nicht mal der Lüfter anspringen ^^


----------



## Jelais99 (3. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich ist das OS dafür verantwortlich, wie die einzelnen Anwendungen verteilt werden. Der Weg über das Bios wäre viel zu umständlich.
_Dabei verteilt das Betriebssystem Prozesse und Anwendungen auf die einzelnen Prozessoren, die diese dann unabhängig parallel ausführen. Wird hingegen nur eine Anwendung ausgeführt, so muss diese für die mehreren Prozessoren parallelisiert werden. _
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....hrkernprozessor

Und auch die Boost Funktion bei AMD unt Intel CPUs wird über das OS gesteuert, ähnlich wie die Energiesparfunktionen der CPUs. Über das Bios werden die Funktionen beim Bootvorgang nur für das OS initiiert.
Hier noch einmal nachzulesen: http://de.wikipedia....tel_Turbo_Boost

Die kurzen Ruckler, nach einer gewissen Zeit könnten aber auch auf ein Memory Leak hinweisen. Das heisst, Rift leert den Hauptspeicher nicht sauber, so dass er nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach "volläuft" und mehr und mehr ausgelagert wird. Aber ich selbst habe davon noch nichts gemerkt, habe allerdings auch 12 GB RAM und eine SSD auf der Rift installiert ist.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das OS dafür verantwortlich, wie die einzelnen Anwendungen verteilt werden. Der Weg über das Bios wäre viel zu umständlich.
> _Dabei verteilt das Betriebssystem Prozesse und Anwendungen auf die einzelnen Prozessoren, die diese dann unabhängig parallel ausführen. Wird hingegen nur eine Anwendung ausgeführt, so muss diese für die mehreren Prozessoren parallelisiert werden. _
> Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....hrkernprozessor
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Thread schon uralt ist und das Thema hier inzwischen ein anderes ist, hab ich ihm das damals eh schon alles groß und breit erklärt.
Aber das ist so, als würde man einem Keks das ABC beibringen wollen. Von daher, spar es dir lieber. Gegen soviel Halbwissen würdest du niemals ankommen.
Ich habe es versucht und bin gescheitert, wie man am Thread-Verlauf nur unschwer erkennen kann.


----------

